Ask HN: Creating a new web app – what's your chosen stack, tools and services? - hackerboos
======
cdoelling
I would look at what your future competition is using as reference point.

[http://stackshare.io/trending/tools#](http://stackshare.io/trending/tools#)

------
thomasrossi
I've learned mean just to be fast. Lots of documentation and examples, I also
like that you can setup continuous integration quite easily (compared to maven
java in my experience)

------
jareds
Grails, not because it's better then anything else out there but because
Groovy is similar in syntax to JAVA and I was able to get productive quickly.

~~~
vorg
Groovy hasn't kept up with Java's syntax extensions in Java 8. You'd be better
off using Java 8 than Groovy, if only because Oracle's committed to
maintaining Java whereas Groovy was ditched by its only financial sponsor
earlier this year and all the developers working on it were retrenched. The
only activity at least one of them has time for is planting blatantly
promotional questions and answers on Hacker News.

